
Ask HN: Suggestions for managing incoming customer/vendor email? - pointytrees
We&#x27;ve got several departments that could benefit, but in particular two of our departments get hundreds of emails per day CC&#x27;d to a group of 5-8 people. There is wasted time and effort in everyone in the group reading and triaging every email.<p>What tools could we consider to help with this? Ideally all emails would go into a queue, with possibility to pre-filter emails to specific users based on some criteria. All members could access all threads, but more importantly, there would be a single overview where it&#x27;s easy to identify whether a customer&#x2F;vendor has been helped or responded to. If not, flag it yourself and take care of it.<p>I tried searching around, but was not very successful if there&#x27;s another similar question I&#x27;ll gladly check it out. Thanks!
======
al_ramich
Are these mostly sales type of emails? If yes most CRMs like SalesForce will
support email queues with different assignment options.

Alternatively, you can check out www.conversica.com which will go a little
beyond what you are asking for.

You can also check out www.loomi.ai which is in BETA right now but will do
exactly what you describe.

~~~
pointytrees
Thanks, some sales, some support, some customer inquiries.

We've looked at salesforce, but that got a no.

I'll check out the other links you've provided, thank you.

------
matt_the_bass
If you are looking for simple consider google groups.

------
Rjevski
Have a look at Intercom.

